# Can I wait for him here?



## sayed-

Hello everybody

I am new in this forum and I am learning turkish
I want to know please if this sentences that I built my self is true or wrong:

*mumkun onu burada bekliyorum?*

I mean: *Can I wait for him here?*

Please help me 
Thank you very much


----------



## FlyingBird

Your sentence have no sense.

you should say:

Onu burada bekleyebilir miyim?


----------



## sayed-

Thanks you very much *FlyingBird
*
This is very useful.
So as I understand: you express the possibility (ability) of waiting : by using (Beklemek= to wait) and (ebilmek = can), that means "can wait". but why you use miyim?

if iit's up to me  I would say : Onu burada bekleyebilir mi?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Rallino

Onu burada bekleyebilir mi*yim*? - Can *I* wait for him here?
Onu burada bekleyebilir mi*sin*?* - *Can *you* wait for him here?
Onu burada bekleyebilir mi?* - *Can *s/he* wait for him here?

If you want to use _mümkün_, you can say: _Onu burada beklemem mümkün mü?_


----------



## FlyingBird

Beklemek=to wait
Beklememek=to not wait
Bekleyebilmek=to can to wait
Bekleyememek=to can't to wait


ebilmek/abilmek

http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_314

mi/mı/mü/mu
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_158



At least you should read those links i gave you, i think it will help you a lot to know much more.


----------



## Berat

The answer of the question you asked above also can be translated like below .

Onu burada beklemem *mümkün müdür ?  - Is it possible to wait for him here ? 

*


----------



## sayed-

Thank's a lot Flybird
This was very useful 

thanks again


----------



## sayed-

thank's a lot Berat


----------



## sayed-

Thank's a lot Rallino
This makes things more clear in my mind


----------

